# In desperate need of showing tips



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Our first show is in one week. I am nervous. I don't know how to 'set up' a goat. I have tried and have pics that are decent, but how do you do this in front of a judge and not have your goat totally wig out on you? I hope that my goats will be calm, but the likelihood of that is not so good. Please share any and ALL tips you have for getting the goat in the ring. All of them have been on lead (I think) and I will ahve goat treats in my pocket and in my hand for help. Please, please share! I need all the help I can get. I'm NERVOUS! :shocked:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I try to grab my goat right above his knees or hocks and set him squarley. He hates his anything below that to be touched. To keep him still I hold the head high and sometimes (depending on the goat) put my hand under the chin... occasionally (in market classes only, and showmanship when the judge isn't looking ) I scratch their chins cause they like it and behave well for me then. 

Some goats will do better if you place your hand under the chest floor and gently lift them up enough to get front feet even. Some judges don't like it and I would suggest it only for smaller goats. Maybe like 65lbs or less? But its easier for me in market when I have to set up quick then brace. Not sure if it would be good in showing dairy or not... 

For the most part just figure out what the goat likes (where to scratch/rub it) and if permitted I'd use treats. In 4-H we can't use treats because they consider it cheating. The main thing for me is keeping them calm. If your calm the goat is calm. Another thing, if you change sides be sure not to brush his/her nose, it will unset them. Just leave plenty of room. 

Good luck!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Great advice as always Dani! Funny this is being brought up because I saw what you described today at the kids first 4-H show. This one boy who is experienced <he won just about all the fullblooded classes/doing this for 5 years>, was grabbing in the chest area and lifting them off the ground to help even them up. Some also had to hold their does under the chin to keep them from moving around. 
My kids didn't have any problems at all with their girls, and I expected them to have trouble! We did take them to the barn where the show was held a few times before because we wanted them to get used to being away from home....if it's possible I think taking them to an unfamiliar place a few times to work with them really helps, plus our girls enjoy it


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't expect him or her to stand still especially at their and your first show. 

I had this whole post written out and then my phones internet blanked out grrr

Anyway to keep it short and sweet text me tomorrow to remind me to get a video of a class or two so you can see how to fiddle with your goat in the ring.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Great advice as always Dani! Funny this is being brought up because I saw what you described today at the kids first 4-H show. This one boy who is experienced <he won just about all the fullblooded classes/doing this for 5 years>, was grabbing in the chest area and lifting them off the ground to help even them up. Some also had to hold their does under the chin to keep them from moving around.
> My kids didn't have any problems at all with their girls, and I expected them to have trouble! We did take them to the barn where the show was held a few times before because we wanted them to get used to being away from home....if it's possible I think taking them to an unfamiliar place a few times to work with them really helps, plus our girls enjoy it


Thanks! I try to get mine used to beinmg set be hand and by lifting, that way were prepared for either. My wether this year doesn't like to be handled under the chest if he's not going to brace immediatley after, so I set him different for each class. They act different from place tom place too. I can go to one show and their perfect, go to the next and they hate me... I think it just depends on their mood.


----------



## hidden star farm (Jul 27, 2011)

I always walk my goat for about an hour before showing starts that way she's tired out and didn't want to misbehave. I don't recommend treats in your pocket because the goat will only want to get to those treats instead of paying attention. I did that with one of my younger goats who didn't want to walk and she wouldn't stand still a she cared about was those treats and I couldn't set her up. I set up my goats and have Somone take a picture so I can looks at what to fix and fix it then walk a fee steps stop set up and take a picture, and I keep doing that till I'm consistently doing it right  hope this helps :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Aw don't be nervous! It is very easy, and remember, ALL goats act up at times and it is Ok, the judge does not care. :thumbup: As for setting them up, you set the front legs up right under the chest, and line the back legs right under the pinbones, and pinch them down. When you pinch them down, don't just do it once, keep running your hand down their back to keep them down. Check out the Rancho Snowfall website, they are REALLY good showers and look at their show videos. It will really help you! Here is a pic of a Nigerian doe set perfectly.


----------

